# ANYONE EVER TRY G5 TEKAN II BROADHEADS?....



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

i head pretty good things about the g5 tekan II boradheads.. anyone ever use them and what do you think about them...worth giving them a try this up coming season?
thanks for your input
mark v.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

havnt tried em yet, but im gonna be shooting them this year. i was looking a the rage too, but the tekans seem tougher, and they come with a practice head. ive used g-5 b-52s, and theyre sgh's, and was impressed with them. they have heavier duty blades than the rage, and they are replaceable too.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

they are great i used them last season and love them


----------

